# MAJ Apple TV2 en 4.1, BUG



## j-j (26 Novembre 2010)

Suite a la MAJ les fichiers vidéo extrait des mkvs avec le logiciel en version beta iFlick on rencontre une difficulté a les chargés sur l'apple TV


----------



## baratain (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai mis à jour mon ATV2 en 4.1 la semaine dernière.
Mis à part les nouveautés annoncées ou non (Voice Over, ou prise en charge des formats RAW pour les photos) je suis confronté à un bug assez gênant.

En effet l'ATV2 ne veut plus lire les films convertis via Handbrake en M4V, à partir du moment ou ceux-ci possèdent une piste AC3 DD 5.1, et étaient initialement des MKV (beaucoup de pb avec ces MKV on dirait).
Bien entendu tout ceci fonctionnait parfaitement avant la MAJ.
Maintenant je suis obligé de reconvertir les .M4V en AC3 5.1 vers une format M4V ACC Stéréo pour que ça fonctionne.

Je n'ai trouvé pour le moment qu'une seule personne aux US aillant remonté ce bug (mais c'est encore un peu jeune)

Avez-vous essayé ou êtes-vous confronté à un pb similaire?


----------



## Mungopark (29 Novembre 2010)

J'ai l'impression qu'en utilisant la fonction "Optimize" de Subler le problème est résolu... à confirmer


----------



## Laurent Fignon (29 Novembre 2010)

Pas de problème chez moi ; l'AppleTV II passé en 4.1 lit parfaitement mes vidéos encodée avec HandBrake en DD 5.1. J'ai notamment certains m4v qui disposent de deux pistes Stéréo et deux piste en DD 5.1... apr contre par rapport à l'AppleTV 1, on perd l'identification (stéréo) dans le menu permettant de choisir les pistes audio

Laurent F


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Décembre 2010)

Il y a eu un autre MAJ pour AppleTV2 vers 4.2.1 hier...

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/12/14/apple-releases-minor-ios-4-2-1-software-update-for-new-apple-tv/

Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a fait ? et qu'est-ce qu'il a apporté ?


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Décembre 2010)

Hier il y a eu encore une MAJ pour Apple TV2 vers 4.2.1...

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/12/14/apple-releases-minor-ios-4-2-1-software-update-for-new-apple-tv/

Est-ce que ton problème est résolu avec ça ?

------------------------------------------

Ce message était destiné à une autre filière...je n'ai pas compris comment il est venu ici ???!!!


----------



## baratain (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

La MAJ en 4.2.1 ne semble pas résoudre le pb.

Dommage


----------

